
gEDA project - OJFord
http://geda-project.org/index.html
======
memexy
> The gEDA project has produced and continues working on a full GPL'd suite
> and toolkit of Electronic Design Automation tools. These tools are used for
> electrical circuit design, schematic capture, simulation, prototyping, and
> production. Currently, the gEDA project offers a mature suite of free
> software applications for electronics design, including schematic capture,
> attribute management, bill of materials (BOM) generation, netlisting into
> over 20 netlist formats, analog and digital simulation, and printed circuit
> board (PCB) layout.

Some of those keywords should have been included in the title, i.e. "gEDA
project - toolkit of Electronic Design Automation tools". HN has a search
function and the better the title the more likely it is to be useful to people
that search for keywords like "toolkit", "electronic design", "design
automation", etc.

I added this comment so that it will show up in search for those keywords so
that people can find the link. People worry about tagging systems but
sentences and words already are a form of tagging.

